# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison, Mushroom & Red Wine Pie

## RimfireNZ

This is a recipe I adapted to use up some of the stewing meat from the last fallow deer I shot. It's delicious.

*What you need:*
500-600g of Venison (cubed).30ml oil1/2 an onionCouple of cloves of garlic (crushed)3 tbsp of flour100-200g of mushrooms (cubed)2/3 cup beef stock1 cup of red wine1tbsp tomato paste1/4 tap dried thyme500g puff pastry sheets (better to have too many than too few)
milk

*Instructions*
Season the meat with a bit of salt and pepper and brown it in oil.Add the onion and cook until softened.Add the flour and stir until browned.Add the mushrooms, stock, win, tomato paste and herbs.Bring to boil then simmer on the stove (or stew in the oven) until tender.Correct seasoning and consistency and once it's done put the meat in a dish and chuck it in the fridge to cool.Line a pie dish with pastry and fill with meat mixture.Cover with pastry lid and seal the edges (may need a slit on the top to breathe).Brush with milk and bake at 200 degrees celsius for about 30 minutes or until golden.Eat! *But remember, always blow on the pie*.

----------


## DAF

Looks great, thanks for the recipe, might give it a go this weekend  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raging Bull

I was hoping there would be photos... looks bloody delicious! 

Nice one *RimfireNZ*.

----------


## rambo rem700

gonna try this for tommorows tea

----------


## DAF

I made this the other night, was awesome, I used fallow back steaks as it was all I had left and was stoked with the results.
I will make this one again

Cheers for the recipe

----------


## Paora

looks good rimfire, must give it a go

----------


## falconhell

yum had it for tea tonite thanks
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## puku

Damit I dribbled on the keyboard again!!!

That looks sooooo good!

----------


## RimfireNZ

> I made this the other night, was awesome, I used fallow back steaks as it was all I had left and was stoked with the results.
> I will make this one again
> 
> Cheers for the recipe


Awesome. Good to hear. Man fallow back staks are pretty flash cuts for pie meat!

----------


## DAF

make this again, it still rocks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

